# my ghetto mod



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

laugh all you want.

it's my linux machine.

500 mhz AMD K6-2
256 megs ram
5 gig master
8 gig slave
32x cd-rom
6x burner
8 meg AGP video
sound!
USB!

oh, and i keep it loaded with the latest madrake.

lol

here is pics.

enjoy


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :4-rolling 

Reminds me of the old, wood-grain console stereo we had that took up half the dining room.


----------



## fearless (Nov 24, 2004)

omg man, that thing is prolly slower than crap!

Matt


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

fearless said:


> omg man, that thing is prolly slower than crap!
> 
> Matt



other than a 2 minute load time, 500mhz isnt bad at all for mandrake.

im using it for office apps, and webbuilding.

seems to work perfect for what i do.

but, if i had my druthers....

damn straight i 'druther have something 1ghz or better for my linux machine.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm betting 500 Mhz Linux is faster than 1Ghz Windoze anytime.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

it can be at times, that's for sure.

even at 500 mhz, that thing loads pages like a dream.
just as fast as my room mate's athlon 2000+.

for what it's worth, i'm a minimalist when it comes to computing.


that case was simply modded to add air flow. 3 fans were added. 

larger power supply was put in.

hard disk rack was removed, was painted black, and the top was painted red oxide because my friend works in a metal fab shop, and that was the color i liked the best out of all the 50 year weather resisitant industrial paint.

for a while, i had a 300 mhz smoothwall linux router in it, and then i didnt need a router anymore, so i put my mandrake machine back into it.

(for me, half the fun is doing anything to the case to make it not "normal")


----------



## scott2004 (Sep 26, 2004)

haha great machine WaltSide, love the case :smile:


----------



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2002)

Looks cool Walt.. do you have like a seperate zip code for that thing O_O :tongue: 

like that whole skull/morbid thing ya got going on


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I like it. It does throw off that "console stereo" or 60's car dash feeling.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Sealy said:


> Looks cool Walt.. do you have like a seperate zip code for that thing O_O :tongue:
> 
> like that whole skull/morbid thing ya got going on



the skulls were from my friend who does graffiti stenciling.
i just had to have them.

=)

i'm confused about the zip code thing, unless you mean it's big, and then i gotta say it's smaller than my main pc.


----------



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah it's big and all Ihave to say is wow :grin:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

nice job, did you hand paint the skull or was it a sticker ?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

those are graffiti style stencils that my friend makes for fun.

since we had to paint it to cover the grinding we did, we figured it needed skulls.

sort of a "junkyard hot-rod" machine.

they are first a stencil which does the white part, and then a second stencil that puts down the black parts.

i'm working on printing him some more stencils on an old laser printer, hopefully pictures soon.


----------



## ricerider623 (Oct 21, 2004)

Yea but uh,which is the back and which is the front??LOL
Hey,in any case,(no pun intended),your dinosaur beats my dinosaur.
[email protected]/256k ram/WinXPProSP2(believe it or not)/30G Main w/3 partitions/8G secondary/54X rom/52X cdrw.
Man I'm surprised this thing even lights up!
Sorry no pics,but you'd just laugh or blow oats anyway!!
Mikey


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

ricerider623 said:


> Yea but uh,which is the back and which is the front??LOL
> Hey,in any case,(no pun intended),your dinosaur beats my dinosaur.
> [email protected]/256k ram/WinXPProSP2(believe it or not)/30G Main w/3 partitions/8G secondary/54X rom/52X cdrw.
> Man I'm surprised this thing even lights up!
> ...


Not sure, but I think the minimum requirements for XP involve at least a 233 meg processor amd as little as 64 megs of ram ( you indicate you have 256k but I know you must mean 256meg. ) So maybe you don't have a screamer, there's still a lot of folks out there that don't have near that. Be thankful, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## ricerider623 (Oct 21, 2004)

Batty,
Your right,I meant 256meg,and I am thankful.I am thankful for the guys at TSF,and the fact that I would not have this without the help of friends.I just thought that some of you might get a kick out of knowing that I have seen more on TSF,that is capable of less,(or more problemmatic(is that a word?)).As far as case mods go,this thing has been thru a lot!I'm scared to actually put covers on it because of past problems/remedies that I have dealt with.
If I knew where to post it,I might have the ambition one day,to go into more detail.It has been a learning expierence!
In any case,(oops there it is again!),I wish everyone the very best in the coming New Year.
My friends call me Mikey,
Bye for now,and thanks to everyone at TSF,
Mikey


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

CTSNKY said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :4-rolling
> 
> Reminds me of the old, wood-grain console stereo we had that took up half the dining room.


ours had the record player on top! I remember having alot of fun with the box it came in...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

someone has mailed me and asked for the pictures, so i am going to put one or two in here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> sound!


lol


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

heh, ya know, with linux, it's not exactly important which sound card you have _only that it *works*_.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Funny you should mention that.... my dell OEM SB Live cheapo card does not work with any of the flavors of linux that I have tried on it.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't have a pic of mine but it's a AMD 2400+ with 1 stick of 256MB and 1 stick of 128MB PC2100, with a GeForce 4 440 128MB video card, 60GBB Western Digital hard drive, 56X CDROM and 52X24X52X CDRW and Mandrake Linux 10.1. Not sure why people think linux is faster, it's just as slow as it was with Windows XP loaded on it. When I upgrade my main PC all my old components go to this machine. Soon I will upgrade my main PC to a 1GB stick of PC4000 leaving one bank free for future upgrades and the 2 sticks of 512MB PC2700 will go to the linux box. There's another reason to upgrade your main PC!


----------



## wastedtime (Jan 11, 2006)

Whats wrong with 500mhz amd k6-2.....next to me i got a 400mhz amd k6-3, but I also have a PII 350 and a amd made 386sx that I just recently found a NPU chip for.(now thats fun...i need to find a isa ide controller for it so i can run a cdrom) :smile:


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

OMG Deja Vu... I have an intel slot 1 motherboard with a P2 350Mhz CPU laying around. And, just checked my shelf and I also have an AMD 500Mhz with motherboard also. Last I checked they worked. Not sure what to do with them. I also have a ton of "mystery ram"; looks like EDO but unsure, possibly PC66 or PC100 and 2 sticks of 256MB PC133. Also a P3 1Ghz CPU with motherboard and a lone 833 or 933Mhz CPU can't really remember the speed. Also a slot 1 adapter to run the P3 or the 633Mhz celeron CPU I also have. Those are all remnants of bygone days when you overclocked the CPU by jumpers and the multipliers in the BIOS. And lots of old hard drives (one SCSI), many CDROM's, PSU's, etc. I recently gave 2 old ones to some guy who said he could re-spool the motors and use them in RC airplanes. I have more old stuff than I know what to do with. I could, however, build PC's from them and donate them to third world nations who have nothing... :4-dontkno


----------

